# Daiwa Vs Shimano



## wabakimi07 (Mar 13, 2009)

Trying to decide whether to get a Diawa Tierra or a Shimano Saros. Have heard good and bad about both on other websites. I used to have a few cheaper Shimanos and never liked them. I have been using a Cabela's Prodigy reel which I think is bascially a Daiwa for the past few years, cheap reel but has held up decent. Needs to be no more than 10oz. and holds @ least 170 of 8lb. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I'm a Shimano guy myself. Always loved 'em, never had any issues with the spinning reels or the baitcasters.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Get a fly reel. Problem solved.


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

i prefer shimano also. i have been using a symetre 2500 for salmon and steel for years. bullet proof and holds plenty of 8# maxima.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Just ordered a Daiwa Fuego. I'll probably never use a spinning reel thats not a Daiwa. Your prodigy is a daiwa capricorn, a reel that I own three of. 
I've personally had terrible experiences with high end shimanos :rant:and quantums. These issues were extremely compounded by bitter cold weather.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

skipper34 said:


> Get a fly reel. Problem solved.


Why would he want to do that?


----------



## wabakimi07 (Mar 13, 2009)

thousandcasts said:


> Why would he want to do that?


Lol that's what I was thinking. I use I fly reel and rod for dries and streamers in the summer but that is about the extent. Flyfishing doesn't seem to work well for the type of water I fish, and many have tried. Hmm mixed opinions once again, I think I gotta go with my gut and go with Daiwa Tierra. Cabelas Prodigy=$79 and countless salmon, steel, and browns for 4 years. On its last legs now but you can't beat that.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

I've used a lot of reels, like many others on this thread I'm sure. The reels I've used much all have shortcomings of one kind or another. In my experience, some people can live with certain shortcomings, others see it differently. That said, I won't buy another Shimano. 

Butch


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

Diawa over shimano, fin nor, quantums. Okumas are a better value but not as nice, I've had a great number of spinning reels.


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

I used to be a believer in Shimano & other brands...... Just like everything else lately, the metal components appear to be 'cheapened' a bit. 

*As my daddy always told me, you get what you pay for.* :chillin:
http://www.vanstaal.com/VSB100_reels.htm


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

thousandcasts said:


> Why would he want to do that?


You guys are way too serious sometimes. I withdraw my comment.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

> You guys are way too serious sometimes. I withdraw my comment.


TC is rarely serious, I think he was just poking a little fun. I was going to post the same in jest, but he beat me to it.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Trout King said:


> TC is rarely serious, I think he was just poking a little fun. I was going to post the same in jest, but he beat me to it.


You, sir--are correct.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I wore out a couple Cardinal 4's and a couple Shimanos in my days on the big gamefish like salmon, steelhead, and eyes - . Mostly when I fished like a mad man who never knew when he might get out again. I think the higher end Shimano's were a bit better.

Never tried Daiwa though, probably should.....I do have an old smaller one as an ice fishing reel that is still going strong for about 15-20 years though. It was given to me by a buddy. But it does not see near the action.....


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, now that I have my unappreciated humor out of the way, Shimano is all I have used since day one. The Solstace is a fine reel for about $50, and the Sedona is a good step up for another $20. I like the trigger bail on the Solstace.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Team Daiwa here. Have Excelers for wading and Team Advantages for the boat, love em. Exceler is lighter and less expensive, so if I drop it in the water while wading, not as big of deal. Little more $ for the Advantage, but smoothest drag I have ever used.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Give me a Shimano Symetre. Best reel I've ever owned. Smooth, easy to care for with the maintenance port and awesome drag and muscle.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

FishKilla419 said:


> Just ordered a Daiwa Fuego. I'll probably never use a spinning reel thats not a Daiwa. Your prodigy is a daiwa capricorn, a reel that I own three of.
> I've personally had terrible experiences with high end shimanos :rant:and quantums. These issues were extremely compounded by bitter cold weather.


I have the first release of the Fuego and love it! With the new sizes available, I want a smaller size for my Sage steel rod.
I've had many Shimano's over the years, right around 20, from the Sustain to the Symetre. They're ok, but I'll take a Daiwa anyday.


----------

